# Creek wade... New fly, New PB, New species!



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Had a GREAT time in the creek today. I recently read about a fly called a Bitch Creek Nymph so I tied one up the other night and gave it a shot this morning. It turned out to be the most productive fly Ive ever used in the creek. I hooked and landed over 30 fish in about 4 hrs including 2 rock bass that went 9 inches which is a new PB for me, 1 rock bass that went over 8 inches, other shorter rockies, a couple short smallies, a ton of green and long ear sunnies, and 1 shiner which was a new species for me to add to my list.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome report. That longear is a real gem.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet report!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Diverse bag, I like it!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice ! Rock-bass are one of my favorite fish and those are some Dandy's.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice! Chubby rock bass have saved many a stream outing for me....

Mike


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice report. I have caught a couple large steelhead in the coldest winter days on the rocky on a similar fly. Black and fire orange belly. With some lead wraps underneath. Dead drifted in the deepest areas under a float. Yes, I said float in a fly fishing blog. 

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Seeing the fish pics and mentions of carp on this fly inspired me. Crappy cell phone pic, but it's all I had time for. This was my first time trying a woven body, hard to see but the lower half is light tan and the back is dark brown.










I'm going to the "local" (it's almost an hour away) fly shop tomorrow and I will pick up a few more colors of chenille. I want to do a black/orange and brown/orange, for carp and stream fish like you used yours. I can't imagine carp not liking this! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great report and pics. The colors on those fish are great.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be tying up some of those!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cream- that thing looks awesome! I'll be surprised if you don't get a carp on that.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Now you've inspired me. Here's what I came up with for the carp...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

HipWader said:


> All black and all brown chenille are killers for carp...I use a size 12 2xl 3x heavy nymph hook...any bigger the carp will ignore it...I just recently tied some on a size 14 2xl 3x heavy hook and the results were even better....and another variation I have used is to use a chenille body with a black small marabou tail...those work great in the Tuscarawas river.....


I'll respectfully disagree with carp ignoring large offerings. I have landed a lot of fish over 30" this year, all on flies over 2" in length. Most of them came on an articulated pattern I came up with. My "small" carp flies are tied on #6 Mustad 3366 hooks. The nymph I posted above is on a #8 2xl heavy nymph hook which is a little larger than the size 6 3366. Don't be afraid to go bigger than trout nymph sizes. I'm not saying they won't take flies that small because they will, but my biggest fish are consistently coming on much larger flies.


----------

